# Prayers needed for my daughter



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

A few months ago I tried to get my daughter to get a mamogram. Eventually she did get one and they called her back to come back in. She never did go back she just thought that since they had such a hard time getting hers done that they just messed it up. She told me finally last week about it and I told her to go back immediately, but over the past weekend she was showering and found a lump that is really pink and a black spot in the middle and it seems to be ozzing out a little. I have been so worried about it over the weekend waiting for her to go back to the dr. today she went and they said that they will have to get a biopsy of it because it looks suspicious. I am out of my mind wondering and praying it isn't cancer. I lost my mom and husband to cancer and just don't think I will be able to go through this again with my daughter. Please pray for me to have the strength to help my daughter if needed and most of all pray for my daughter that it isn't cancer or anything serious. I know how powerful prayer is and need a miracle for her now.

UPDATE: My daughter went to the dr this morning and she is scheduled for a ultra sound for tomorrow morning and radiology assoc. on Monday. They will be scheduling with the hospital next week for the biopsy. Will let you know more soon as we know. Thanks for all the prayers and I told my daughter about you and she said she would take all the prayers you can give. I went to our print shop that she has been running and taking over for me. Which by the way I am so proud of her. She just took right over when I had to leave when my husband passed and I needed to be away from there for obvious reasons. My husband and I started it many years ago and worked side by side for all those years til he died. But lately I have been going back and trying to get involved to help her and I am glad I did so that she felt comfortable to take off and do what she needs to do till she is well and ok again. Thanks again and hugs to all of you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be lifting you and your daughter in prayer - hopefully it is nothing but if it is cancer, they can do some wonderful things these days. Take care.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Will pray for your daughter rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lucy, I will say prayers for your daughter. rayer: rayer: rayer: I have known several women that the doctor scared them senseless and after the biopsy, they were fine. Today, it is so much easier than it use to be. When does she go in for it??? Please keep us informed and try not to worry.....I know, we are Mothers first!!

I am going through a lot of worry with my daughter and her husband. They left Jeremy's Mother and Father's house in Neb yesterday morning and both are very, very ill, throwing up and diarrhea too and they are in a motel in St Louis with two Boston Terriers sick as all get out. Tonight they seem better but have not introduced solid foods. The whole entire family has come down with it. I have been sick with worry. Please keep us informed and if you need to talk, just pm me......we Mothers have to hold each other up!!!!! Your daughter is so sweet and so pleasant to talk with.......Many prayers will be said for her and you too!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! I sure hope this is just a bad scare for you and nothing else. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers, as is your daughter. Hugs to you!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You and your daughter will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured I will be praying that this is nothing serious for your daughter! I'm saying some for you too as I know you are so worried.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your daughter. :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lucy,

I wish your daughter a speedy recovery and hope that it really is nothing serious. We will be thinking about you.. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone. She goes back to the dr tomorrow morning and will tell her when it will be done. They want to do it pretty fast though. Because since the mamogram it has grown quite a bit. She didn't realize how much until she was showering and she said it just seems like it was there so fast and the size of her pinky. All your prayers are so appreciated and she is my only daughter and we are pretty close. I also should add that both my brothers are battling cancer now as well. So we really need the prayers for this family now more than ever.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Bless your heart. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I am hoping and praying that she will be OK. I can imagine how concerned you are ... Hang in there!!!!! Hopefully it will be a false alarm... rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. My brother is also battling cancer. I hope that your daughter's biopsy comes back negative.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, we'll just have to keep praying for all until all are in the clear.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will most definitely be praying for your daughter. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 8 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827404


> A few months ago I tried to get my daughter to get a mamogram. Eventually she did get one and they called her back to come back in. She never did go back she just thought that since they had such a hard time getting hers done that they just messed it up. She told me finally last week about it and I told her to go back immediately, but over the past weekend she was showering and found a lump that is really pink and a black spot in the middle and it seems to be ozzing out a little. I have been so worried about it over the weekend waiting for her to go back to the dr. today she went and they said that they will have to get a biopsy of it because it looks suspicious. I am out of my mind wondering and praying it isn't cancer. I lost my mom and husband to cancer and just don't think I will be able to go through this again with my daughter. Please pray for me to have the strength to help my daughter if needed and most of all pray for my daughter that it isn't cancer or anything serious. I know how powerful prayer is and need a miracle for her now.[/B]



Lucy, Hopefully, it won't be cancer and if it is, there are sooo many really good drugs to combat it. you can rest assured that I and all of us on this forum will have you and your daughter in our prayers.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent for a happy outcome. rayer:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Prayers are on their way.

Marie & the Boys


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I will keep your daughter in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry and I hope this is nothing. 
Good thoughts and prayers for you and your daughter.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending your daughter my positive thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoping the otcme is good. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Lucy,
I know you must be a wreck but try to stay calm and give it over until you know more. I will definitely pray for all of you rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucy, Still sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family. An new developments?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your daughter will be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucy I will be praying for your daughter and your family. Also for strength for you but I think you have that. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lot's of prayers and good wishes are heading to you, Lucy, and your daughter.
xoxoxox


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear Lucy- I am praying so much for your daughter (and you too)!!! Please let us know the news!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear Lucy- I am praying so much for your daughter (and you too) and sending good thoughts your way!!! Please let us know the news!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers, thoughts and love.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

My thoughts and parayers are with you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!! Thank you all so very much for all your sweet thoughts and prayers. We just learned today that the lump was benign and believe that in all your prayers and love all this was through positive thoughts and miracles do happen. They ran more tests and no more signs of anything to be worried about.
THANK YOU ALL AND ESPECIALLY THANK YOU LORD. rayer: 

This was such a hard month for us to think this might be happening as it was in September that they found my husbands, and her father's cancer and just couldn't think straight that it might be happening again this September. I know that God doesn't give us more than we can bear, but I just didn't want to have to even think about it again, especially with my daughter.

:ThankYou: ALL, I AM SO RELIEVED :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :grouphug: :grouphug: NOW I CAN START BREATHING AGAIN :smstarz:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That's great news Lucy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lucy, that is music to my ears!!!! Thank goodness........give her a great big hug from all of us!! I know you are so relieved. I knew from experience that doctors can scare you soooo bad, not meaning too of course!!!! I think you need to go out tonight and celebrate..........You have been through so much and this was a burden you did not need......God was walking with you Lucy!!! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: 

Hey......You need to post some picks of Breeze.....I haven't seen any in a good while!!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 14 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829618


> GOOD NEWS!!! Thank you all so very much for all your sweet thoughts and prayers. We just learned today that the lump was benign and believe that in all your prayers and love all this was through positive thoughts and miracles do happen. They ran more tests and no more signs of anything to be worried about.
> THANK YOU ALL AND ESPECIALLY THANK YOU LORD. rayer:
> 
> This was such a hard month for us to think this might be happening as it was in September that they found my husbands, and her father's cancer and just couldn't think straight that it might be happening again this September. I know that God doesn't give us more than we can bear, but I just didn't want to have to even think about it again, especially with my daughter.
> ...


YIPPPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!! I am so happy for you and your daughter!!! What wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Can't tell you how happy I am to hear the news. It also helps us all point up how important mammograms are and not to be afraid...the fear can be the worst thing. Thanks for updating us and best to you both. Ladies...get those mammograms!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful, Lucy. I have tears in my eyes. Thank God.
xoxoxox


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Sep 8 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827441


> I will most definitely be praying for your daughter. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


My Prayer Warrior group is in full address (to the Lord) mode now. Prayers CAN be answered. Keep us posted.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So, so, so glad that you have good news!!! That is absolutely wonderful :grouphug: !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy for all of you. :flowers:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Lucy! How wonderful!! I just knew things would turn out well for your daughter and you..


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

This is wonderful news!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wonderful news, Lucy! :dothewave: So happy for you and your daughter!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucy -- don't know how I missed this post, but I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that all is well. :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad the news was good.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

AWESOME NEWS!!!! :chili: :aktion033: arty:


----------

